# Just got my feelings hurt bad!!!!



## Rbeckett (Dec 9, 2014)

Contacted Seagate to get some idea of how to remove the spider from my two external terra byte hard drives.  And they replied super quickly and offered me their lowest priced data recovery service for each of my two drives at a mind numbing 450.00 apiece.  I only paid 59 bucks for them brand new and all I have that I would have liked to have back was about 75 gigs of music.  I think I will just buy a big ass external drive for myself for Christmas and call it all good.  I can buy a lot more music than I lost for 900.00 bucks and have a warranty too.  Of course they both just went out of warranty so no help on the 450.00 a piece charge there either.  Sometimes ya just gotta call an audible and punt....

Bob


----------



## ScrapMetal (Dec 9, 2014)

For what it's worth, I just got back from Best Buy where I purchased a "personal cloud" device.  It's a Seagate Central with 3 TB of storage for less than $200.  Plugged it in to my router with the included ethernet cable, ran through a very simple set up, and it's ready to go.

I'm planning on using this to back up both my personal PC at the office as well as the machine I use for an internet server.  Looks like a well made box and the price was right.

Hope that helps,

-Ron


----------



## pdentrem (Dec 9, 2014)

I use a WD MyBook 2 tera on the home network. Thus I can backup any computer. I also bought a 500 gb USB drive for music backup of what is on the MyBook. This one is only plugged in when used.
HDs are going to fail, guaranteed, so back up the back up.
Pierre


----------



## Pmedic828 (Dec 9, 2014)

Get a USB thumb drive either 32Gbit or 64 Gbit - copy your music from drive to this drive - after copying it, remove it and store it in a safe place.  If your hard drive crashes, you will have a backup - cloud devices sometimes get corrupted when uploading and downloading.  This is what I did, I used a flash or thumb drive, and another external hard drive - copied music and pics to this and removed them from the computer - if I have a problem (which already happened 2 times), I repair or replace the hard drive, plug in the external drive, recover the info, and continue = It only takes a little time
EaseUS also has a backup program for as little as $40 that will backup your operating system and files to another hard drive and you can download this right from the internet.  It has a great support team.  I now use this program and it increments my files weekly so that if I have a problem, it can recover to the original Hard Drive, or to another HD.


----------



## darkzero (Dec 9, 2014)

My previous job I worked in computer depot repair servicing well known retailers & OEMs. I never heard the term "spider" before. It sounds software related. If that's the case you can clean & back up the data with another PC. They even sell USB devices that will automatically backup personal data for you. If it's hardware related, $450 is cheap! Data recovery on a HDD that has hardware issues can cost anywhere from $1000 to $3500. Clean rooms & having parts available for numerous HDDs are very costly.


----------



## stupoty (Dec 9, 2014)

Ive had sucess using some software called get data back fat and ntfs edition, its quite cheep (30 quid or so)  they also do somthing called taid reconstructor, cery helpfull software.

on the secure storage i use bufdalo tera station, quite power efficient and ive had good results with units that have had a failed hdd.

ps
backup its only consdered after the first data loss experience by most people(myself included)

stuart

errrm im gona blame the typos on the ipad keyboard, so it should have been raid reconstructor not taid hummmmm


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 10, 2014)

once bitten, twice shy.
2TB External
USB Storage
SD Storage
Music stored on USB and CD
Movies onto DVD
and keep reminding myself to never put all the eggs into one basket ever again!!!!:angry:


----------



## caster (Dec 10, 2014)

Going forward remember that all storage devices will fail, so have backups.  An offsite backup alternative is the various free "cloud" based file storage providers like Google Drive, Drop Box and Box.  They have browser based drag-and-drop and a locally installed client that will background sync (copy files).  An additional benefit is being able to access your data from multiple devices and from remote locations and if you want to share you can publish a url to access your directory/file.  Having storage on your LAN may be quicker but your site may fail (hope not but you do have insurance...) and having access to your data from a remote location may be comforting.


----------



## Rbeckett (Dec 10, 2014)

Yup. I definitely humped the hound on the lost music but most of it was from Iraq and didn't have US licensing so I sort of expected to lose it anyway once the licensing or tokens had to get renewed.  And 900 bucks will buy 2 more drives and all the music I lost and another 10,000 or so albums/titles to go along with them.  I just hate to do those really long downloads to get it all back.  Oh well guess I better get busy!!!

DZ, I never heard that term before either, but I admit to technology stupidity in it's worst form too.  The fellow at Dell on the support line said it was a spider that had infiltrated my files and the Operating System of my computer.  Once he just about got it out of my memory and files he was after the OS and was resetting everything to the day it arrived configuration as a last resort.  Once he did that we were installing my wireless device when I got the error 0146 HDD Failure and that was the end of being able to start the system.  It just went to a blank blue screen and refused to do anything even when he was dialed in and trying to do stuff from India.  That has gotta be the most patient dude on the planet because he just kept plugging along for over 6 hours and never got cross or short tempered the whole time..  I was just about ready to toss it out in the driveway after about an hour...but he just kept plugging away at it till the Hard drive error and that was pretty much the end of that till I got a new drive or a new computer.  The inspiron arrived Thursday and is almost completely loaded with my software and favorites.


Bob


----------



## darkzero (Dec 10, 2014)

Rbeckett said:


> DZ, I never heard that term before either, but I admit to technology stupidity in it's worst form too.  The fellow at Dell on the support line said it was a spider that had infiltrated my files and the Operating System of my computer.  Once he just about got it out of my memory and files he was after the OS and was resetting everything to the day it arrived configuration as a last resort.  Once he did that we were installing my wireless device when I got the error 0146 HDD Failure and that was the end of being able to start the system.  It just went to a blank blue screen and refused to do anything even when he was dialed in and trying to do stuff from India.  That has gotta be the most patient dude on the planet because he just kept plugging along for over 6 hours and never got cross or short tempered the whole time..  I was just about ready to toss it out in the driveway after about an hour...but he just kept plugging away at it till the Hard drive error and that was pretty much the end of that till I got a new drive or a new computer.  The inspiron arrived Thursday and is almost completely loaded with my software and favorites.
> 
> 
> Bob



Yeah, I have a lot of experience in computer repair & the term spider is not one I'm familiar with or ever heard. I tried searching & came up with nothing. Your case sounds to me like malicious software, like some type of virus. 

You mentioned he had you "resetting everything to the day it arrived configuration as a last resort". If he had you do what I think he did, if the unit was restored back to original, this means all your personal data was lost unless you backed everything up prior or Dell's restore utility prompts for a back up during the restore. 

If that is the case, the only way to recover your personal data is using recovery software that will scan areas of the HDD that has not been overwritten by the restore. Won't guarantee full recovery but at least some may be recovered.

In your case the cause of your issues even after restore doesn't not sound like software related to me. It sounds like a hardware failure. It could be that the HDD was failing but it could also very well be other hardware components, these days, commonly the chipsets.

If you're interested in knowing, what model is it? I might remember if it's a model we serviced that had common issues.


----------



## iron man (Dec 11, 2014)

Here is a spider removal tool.

http://trojan.software.informer.com/download-trojan-spider-virus-removal/


----------



## wrmiller (Dec 12, 2014)

Not related to your situation OP, but I worked for Seagate for a few years in a previous lifetime and was SO impressed with the quality of their firmware that I haven't owned one of their drives since.


----------

